# Fur buyer



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

I caught a **** in my trap today and I called a fur buyer in the area and he told me the fur right now is not very good and he didn't want it. He said their not in there prime anymore its been 10-15 below zero for weeks and just the other day we only had two days in the high 30s the nights in low 20s. The fur on this guys coat looks real nice to me I would have thought this **** would have been in his prime. I need a second opinion anyone.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

well it's not so much the weather that makes their coats prime but the time of the year. it's getting late in the season. like down here i've stopped trying for coyotes because they've already started rubbing even though it may be as cold as in december. dont get me wrong, an animals pelt gets prime because it is cold but it's not subject to change at a moments notice.


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks I skined him out and his coat was nice thick and full. I will call f&t trapper tomorro in alpena mi where I buy all my trapping suplies and they buy fur and see what thay think.


----------

